# waterborn / HVLP



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

Made a visit to Benjamin moore dealer and they recommend the following paints for use on cabinets and spraying them with HVLP.
Advance waterborne Alkyd- Highest recommend. Very slow dry time. only need cut 10% they say.
Pervo - slow dry time
Aura - 4 hour dry time.

Has anyone any experience with these? Good or bad.

Or other waterborne brands for use on cabinets.

I have Fuji Super 4 HVLP


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I have used General Finishes milk paint several times and like it. Used their clear topcoat over it. They sprayed well. Thinned about 10 percentage.
Dries fast.


----------



## SWM (Jan 10, 2010)

I have one of the cheap rockler HVLP sprayers that I bought used on ebay….not the best equipment I know. Anyway, I'm just dumb enough to try most anything so I've sprayed regular latex paint from Lowes on a bunch of interior house doors, thinned about 10% with Floetrol for latex paints. The results were decent considering the investment. Painted a set of cabinets for the wife's craftroom earlier this year…..made the jump and purchased the high-dollar latex paint at Sherwin Williams. I might have added a few drops of Floetrol, but not much. I couldn't believe how much better the paint sprayed and even dried quicker (30 minutes outside) than what came form Lowes. It dried rock hard and left a much slicker surface with no brush or roller marks.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

If you're looking for cabinet grade solid color finishes for you cabinet/furniture "Latex" paint is not the answer. The proper finish is a pigmented lacquer, which you can get at Woodcraft Stores, the General Finishes line, or try Aquacoat.com for the best customer service and top quality finishes available. These are boths water borne finishes, easy to spray, easy to clean up.


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

Pigmented Lacquer. you have my attention…
The job I'm currently working on, the cabinets are green, then wiped with a dark brown glaze then top coated with poly. Can this be done with the Lacquer? The glaze I have been using is oil, and the poly is oil. But I WANT to go all waterborne if possible. I do a lot of painting of cabinets and sick of the oil mess and cleanup.

THANK YOU!


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

I switched to Sherwin Williams, Kem Aqua Lacquer, about 3 years ago and have used nothing since. Water based, dries to sand in 30 min and can be tinted to any color they sell.

I am also using a Fuji HVLP and have had zero issues spraying this finish. When done, water through the gun is all that's needed.

Latex paint is for walls.

Be Good
Rhett


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

It just keeps getting better and better. I will stop by the local Sherwin Williams for a conversation. I wonder why they didn't mention this,


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Me too. After just spraying a big entertainment center with oil based from sherwin Williams. I would prefer to switch to something water based. SW is convenient and I will ask them about that kem stuff. Thanks for that info.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I will be setting up my own spray booth and rig for the first time i-n the next few weeks to spray all my rebuilt kitchen cabinet doors. Plan on spraying SW's ProClassic Enamel. That's about all I know at this point, all experimentation from there on out.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

If I understand their website it only comes in 5 gallon containers?? Lifetime supply for me. (SW Kem Aqua)


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

I feel I should mention that Kem Aqua isnt something the store will have in stock. It will need to be ordered and colors are mixed at one of their "bigger" facilities. Plan ahead if you need it for a project.

Also, you will need to talk with a knowledgable associate or manager. Better yet, contact the chemical coatings rep for your area.

I have gone in to pick up paid for orders and had sales clerks look at me like I'm talking jibberish.

Be Good
Rhett


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

rhett, you are right about the Kem Aqua, I cant get it in my area and they had a heck of a time finding where to get it. I could get it white out of Jacksonville FL. And then they couldn't get it in any other color than white. so for me this is not the solution.

I stopped by a different Ben Moore dealer on St Simons Island and there was a painter in there that strongly suggested just using a standard Lacquer. The salesman that has been there for 20 years suggested Coronado Rust Scat. I don't know much, but this stuff is THICK.

It does not look like I am going to end up with with a solution that I can get locally unless I go with a traditional lacquer. There does not appear to be one answer. I'm an accountant, I like absolutes. haha

This is stressful.


----------

